# Windows 2003 Server Limit Login



## dannaswolcott (Nov 6, 2008)

I was wondering, How can i make it so that only one user can be loged on 1 computer at one time? I have some users that I dont want loged in more then 1 computer at a time. How can i do this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dannaswolcott (Nov 7, 2008)

Any ideas?


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 7, 2008)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-ca/magazine/cc160794.aspx

As long as you are using AD.


----------



## dannaswolcott (Nov 11, 2008)

I cant get it to work.


----------

